# java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError



## tomkn (5. April 2006)

Moin!

ich darf gerade ein Uraltes Applet modifizieren. Doch es scheitert bereits am compilieren des alten Qcodes.
Ich arbeite mit dem JBuilder9 und habe für mein Applet eine kleine TestHTML geschrieben.
Beim starten bekomme ich immer folgenden Fehler: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError

hier die ganze Meldung:
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: initClass

	at netscape.javascript.JSObject.initClass(Native Method)

	at netscape.javascript.JSObject.<clinit>(JSObject.java:61)

	at UTreeSelectApplet.initJS(UTreeSelectApplet.java:62)

	at UTreeSelectApplet.init(UTreeSelectApplet.java:316)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(AppletPanel.java:348)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:536)

Da das Applet bereits seit Jahren erfolgreich im Einsatz ist frage ich mich im Moment wieso ich nichtmal den Code sauber compilieren kann.

hier noch die Codezeilen die den Fehler auslösen:

public void initJS() {
                jsWin = JSObject.getWindow(this);
                jsDoc = (JSObject) jsWin.getMember("document");
        }

vielleicht hatte schon einer von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen,
Freue mich über jede Hilfe!

Danke


----------

